# Essex County Hospital A.K.A The Overbrook Asylum



## lizm73 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have just arrived back from my latest trip to the States. This first report has to be my favourite, as there was so much to see inside and out.

The Essex County Hospital is a defunct psychiatric hospital located in the Township of Cedar Grove, New Jersey. 
In 1896, a large portion of land was purchased by the City of Newark, New Jersey; the land was bought to build a new mental institution, known as Overbrook. 
During the late 1800s and early 1900s, many buildings were built that housed mental patients and other facilities, such as a power house, Laundromat, and theatre. 







According to Weird New Jersey, in the winter of 1917, the hospital suffered a major catastrophe with the failure of the hospital's boilers leading to a number of patients freezing to death in their beds.
As always with the new medications arriving in the 60’s the hospital population started to reduce, buildings started closing in the 70’s right through to the 90’s. 
Located within Hilltop Reservation and designated a Conservation Easement in 2001 by the New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection, the site 
is now part of the Essex County park system.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 17, 2011)

Ooh wah wee wah! Thats beautiful! 
I was half expecting it to be a Severalls report from the title! 
Where's my plane ticket! Excellent shots too BTW!


----------



## lizm73 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ha ha, my Severalls trip was no where near as good! 
(note to self: don't urbex with your mother!) 
There are many places within say a 120 mile radius across New York and New Jersey! 
Well worth a trip!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL! Smashing report! 
I'm looking to do a Herts / Essex tour next month so might have to pick your brain on some more local sites!


----------



## Flaxington (Jun 18, 2011)

good work. The fourth pic from the bottom - is that some sort of security control room?


----------



## lizm73 (Jun 18, 2011)

No, its just the main reception area for the hospital!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Im Not Even Going To Lie, I See This Was Essex, And I Assumed It Was Essex In UK, Were Im From... & I Got So Excited!

Anyways, The Place Looks Amazing!


----------



## Jillbert691 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow this place does look amazing, I'm very jealous! Some great pics!


----------

